
Ask HN: Zoho mail custom domain and alternatives - Monstergrep
I was unable to find the answer on their FAQ, SO and forums (only vague information).<p>Basically I don&#x27;t want any of my e-mails to be hosted by Zoho, just use it as POP&#x2F;SMTP server that I call from Gmail. I have this setup working but with a few problems:<p>- After I send an e-mail a copy is stored on Zoho&#x27;s SENT folder. I don&#x27;t want that.<p>- All the e-mails I received are still appearing on the TRASH folder, they should just disappear. Or I might hit the quota if I don&#x27;t manually erase the emails every now and then.<p>Yes, the option &quot;Delete emails from the Server, when POP client issues a Delete command&quot; is checked.<p>How do you manage? Is there a better option than Zoho? I can&#x27;t afford $50 a year per user right now (it actually costs me about 3 times that after taxes since Google doesn&#x27;t accept my local currency, same thing for the other options I found).<p>I&#x27;m worried about my e-mails getting on the spam folder and that&#x27;s why I didn&#x27;t considered Pawnmail.<p>I only need 2 or 3 e-mail accounts.
======
harshilmathur
Yandex for custom domains allows you to create about 1000 addresses on custom
domain for free. The drawback is their mail administrator panel is in turkish
but if you have patience to set it up on google translate, it works like a
charm.

~~~
Monstergrep
Cool, I'm on their website right now. So far everything is in english.

------
iyn
Check out Fastmail ([https://fastmail.com](https://fastmail.com)), it's the
best email service I've ever used.

------
pki
use a proper authenticated smtp relay instead of abusing an ad-supported
webmail service, perhaps?

it'd be a way to not get dumped in spam for one thing.

~~~
Monstergrep
> Free $ 0 & Ad-Free!

I'm not abusing anything. Zoho is free. Gmail is free. The only thing I need
is to use my custom domain for a few email adresses I will barelly use.

Do you think it's smart to pay Google around $ 150 per mailbox per year
(that's about the actual cost in my local currency) for my one person startup?
I don't need Drive, Docs, or anything else.

Don't "You wouldn't download a car" me.

PS: if anybody from Zoho is reading this, if you create a new affordable
service just for POP/SMTP redirect and custom domain I would gladly pay. I
don't need host space and I see a lot of people with the same problem. Also I
like Gmail interface and app so another reason I wouldn't want to pay.

